# Good day to ride tomorrow.



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Stupor Bowl don't start until dinner time, but people will stay home all day cooking chicken wings. RIDE baby. Cheap deals at the local pubs, too.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Trying to get my daugther out of bed to hit the slopes. Fresh snow today several inches which is rare, especially this season. Isn't this eerily similar to last season. Where east coast got hammered with a storm weekend of super bowl. Might be mistaken. 
We are gonna try to take advantage of both the fresh snow and low crowds. 
As Surf said good day to get out and ride before the game :skibanana:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Headed to the Boat right now to enjoy some untracked freshies.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

never miss today, the mountain is empty. offtrail is so bad right now so it's a day for bombing the empty trails on my trad. cam, fukkit


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

That is exactly what I was hoping for, but it was actually just about the busiest morning of the season where I was riding. I just gave up and left after about 3.5 hours.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Whatever man, the place I was at up north today was a fucking shit show. I couldn't believe how busy it was.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Okema had no lift lines other than the new 6 lift. And that was maybe 5 minutes tops.

Not bad considering it was a Ct Ski Council day and $45 tickets.


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

Winter Park was packed, icy, and stupid windy. 

I did 3 runs and drove home.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I have ridden other years on Super Bowl morning and can't remember it ever being this bad. Not sure what the deal was. Seems like all the most horribly uncoordinated skiers and their offspring all picked the same day to come out and block every trail I was trying to ride in huge herds. I would see clear spots when I was on the lifts, but every time I would just catch up to flow of the herd. It was the most crowded Sunday of the whole season around here so far for me. I can remember one year not so far in the past we had a Super Bowl Snowmageddon around here and it was great...until I tried to drive home and sat in bumper to bumper traffic for hours on end with snowplows all the way across the 4 lane highway not allowing anybody to pass. I was expecting to take a day off work tomorrow for some pow, but the stupid weather people totally blew the forecast yet again and it just going to rain at pretty much every resort within 4 hours of me...they said a couple days ago we could have a foot of snow. Then it is all going to freeze up so freaking hard the rest of the week. About to get drunk, watching the damn Super Bowl and pass out. Not a good day.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

JFBB was a zoo, lots of people most packed i have seen it.
but still no lift lines
was a great day. who knew people didn't give a crap about superbowl


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Plenty of time to get home for a 6:00ish game unless you are really into the whole party thing as if it's a real holiday.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

vajohn said:


> I have ridden other years on Super Bowl morning and can't remember it ever being this bad. Not sure what the deal was. Seems like all the most horribly uncoordinated skiers and their offspring all picked the same day to come out and block every trail I was trying to ride in huge herds. I would see clear spots when I was on the lifts, but every time I would just catch up to flow of the herd. It was the most crowded Sunday of the whole season around here so far for me. I can remember one year not so far in the past we had a Super Bowl Snowmageddon around here and it was great...until I tried to drive home and sat in bumper to bumper traffic for hours on end with snowplows all the way across the 4 lane highway not allowing anybody to pass. I was expecting to take a day off work tomorrow for some pow, but the stupid weather people totally blew the forecast yet again and it just going to rain at pretty much every resort within 4 hours of me...they said a couple days ago we could have a foot of snow. Then it is all going to freeze up so freaking hard the rest of the week. About to get drunk, watching the damn Super Bowl and pass out. Not a good day.


which hill?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

our hill was dead, 5" + inches fresh snow, very windy. I found a few runs NO one touched !! first to take away the fresh pow under the chair lift then some damn skier kids went and snow plowed it :facepalm1: I saw that coming once ppl saw me loving it 

had a blast. might have a bad vid to share...we'll see if I can get it to process


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> which hill?


I was up at Liberty this morning. Could have been worse...Liberty is only an hour or so away from me. Would have really been pissed if I had driven out to Snowshoe or Blue and it was as crowded as Liberty was. I usually try to ride during the week to avoid situations like this, but I have been trying to get my nephew out riding with me lately and he can only go on weekends usually. The Super Bowl weekend I was talking about when we had Snowmaggeddon around here years ago I drove all the way out to Snowshoe no problem, snow covered mountain roads all the way back...once I got within an hour of home, they had the highways totally blocked like it was the end of the world or something and it ended up taking forever to get home...just remembering another bad Super Bowl Sunday experience.

At least I got to see just about the worst half time show I have ever witnessed just now...that was good for a laugh and cheered me up a bit.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

vajohn said:


> I was up at Liberty this morning. Could have been worse...Liberty is only an hour or so away from me. Would have really been pissed if I had driven out to Snowshoe or Blue and it was as crowded as Liberty was. I usually try to ride during the week to avoid situations like this, but I have been trying to get my nephew out riding with me lately and he can only go on weekends usually. The Super Bowl weekend I was talking about when we had Snowmaggeddon around here years ago I drove all the way out to Snowshoe no problem, snow covered mountain roads all the way back...once I got within an hour of home, they had the highways totally blocked like it was the end of the world or something and it ended up taking forever to get home...just remembering another bad Super Bowl Sunday experience.


i heard blue was super crowded and long lift lines
that is why i like jf, it was most crowded i have seen in a while
they had races, boy scouts and buy 1 get one special today and still
never a real line at lift if you stay to the park and east mountain


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WI pow day This is the best we get so count yourselves lucky if you live where this is average to shitty type terrain to ride. BUT it's what we have, I made the best of it and had a great day having fresh snow all to myself. 






not an edit, just sharing what I get to ride. Honestly I think this is the deepest freshest powder I have ridden. Not saying much for most of you, but again, what we have so I make the best of it


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Slyder, I hear ya man. Looks like fun regardless though. Nothing like that giddy feeling of finding some snow stashes all for yourself. :jumping1:

I'll take what I can get. I've banged out sick for 4 inches of snow just to get first chair...lol


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Rocking the Flows on the Granular Sugar. Awesome stuff! If it makes you smile it is always all good!



slyder said:


> WI pow day This is the best we get so count yourselves lucky if you live where this is average to shitty type terrain to ride. BUT it's what we have, I made the best of it and had a great day having fresh snow all to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

